# bowtech soldier



## mooman (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone have or shot the bowtech soldier? i have shoulder damage and can only pull about 50lbs max. i'm looking for a new hunting bow,and like a low draw weight to start,hopefully i can go up when my shoulder heals. anyone have any suggestions on what i should look at? thank's in advance.


----------



## Justiceforall33 (Mar 30, 2006)

*shoulder*

Look at a pse bow maddness, martin firecat solo cam, martin pantera, mathews dren or s2. Any of these at 50 pounds will be perfect. I shoot a pse bow maddness at 50 pounds and love it! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Stacy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Bowtech soldier*

I personally own the Diamond Razors Edge. It is an AWESOME low poundage bow. I would highly recommend this bow.


----------



## WiregrassArcher (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a Soldier in my shop, and out of all the bows I have here (a lot of them mentioned above) I'll take the soldier out for turkey first. Great bow, great price, and the universal stance it offers is awesome. I will get some of the Bear Apprentice's in as well, I have already shot them and they are a really nice.

The Razor Edge is an awesome alternative to the Soldier. The only true difference between the two is that the Razor Edge has last year's limbs and cams. The Soldier has some additional features such as silencing accessories and a string stop. The only drawback to the Soldier is that (currently) it only comes as a kit, where the Razors Edge can come as a bare bow.

Hope this helps.

Another thing to consider, you can order a Razor's Edge and have it shipped to you. A soldier should only be sold as a "come in and pick it up" bow. PM me if you're interested in a Razor's Edge for more info.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Soldier*

I tested the Soldier back in Jan and my wife has an 09 Razors Edge, as stated they are nearly identical bows Bowtech/Diamond. The only issue with both bows is that they are built for the smaller framed archers. On occasion I will adjust my wife's R/E all out to 29in DL and crank it up to 60lbs and put a few down range. Both bows are just to small, I am 6'3 and shoot a 30in DL and on both bows I have to kinda scrunch my self into position to get everything all lined up. They both shoot nice with little to no vibration or hand shock. Great little bows for the price but remember they were designed for little people. You should have seen the look on my wife's the last time I cranked her bow up and forgot to reset it before she shot. Almost got my bow taken away from me for unauthorized tinkering. Both bows are very easy to adjust D/L and #.


----------

